# Google/Hotmail calendar sync (hotmail sub-calendars)



## goathouse774 (Oct 20, 2011)

I managed to configure my hotmail and google calendars to sync via the built-in email app on my Transformer... no problem; but there appears to be a limit in place in Exchange that prevents the sub-calendars from syncing. Is there a way around this? (I've seen indications that using Outlook as a middleman might work.)

Sent from my Transformer TF101 using Tapatalk


----------

